

What is the page/blog where people introduce what equipment they use - azm1

Hi, I remember site where people from all kinds of art&#x2F;tech areas introduced what hardware they use for their work. I forget the name of the site.
======
philiphodgen
[http://usesthis.com](http://usesthis.com)

~~~
azm1
Thank you.

